# computer usage and wireless in BKK and Chiang Mai



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,

I will be going to Chiang Mai or Bangkok for a couple of months starting in September, and wanted to bring some sort of wireless device for internet use, ie. laptop or a smaller internet tablet. Are the wifi networks the same in thailand as they are in the US? Can you find internet at hot spots with the same hardware I use here? I'd hate to buy something just to use there and find out its incompatible.

Thanks a lot.

btw- the one I was looking most seriously at buying was the nokia N810


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

When I was in Chiang Mai in the winter of 2006-2007 there were several places offering free wi-fi. There had been none the year before. I would assume there are even more now. Wi-fi is the same everywhere. It isn't like phones, with different protocols.

Try the Pirates Cove, and the coffee house by DK Books.


----------



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks,

ill keep that in mind.


----------

